# Anyone want to help me organize a trail ride or start a riding club? :) texas



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it would be so much fun to start my own riding club and organize trail rides! Maybe hold open shows and benefits for causes? Have trail rides at some awesome trails like LBJ Grasslands or Holiday Park? Or Mccowan in Whitney? Oh yeah this is in Texas! I get so bored because nobody does anything around here. Would anyone know of any tips to get started or does anyone live in the north/central texas area and want to join/help? I know there are riding clubs but most don't organize trail rides too often and some don't do anything in the winter (our winters are rather mild.). I would rather have my own where we actually do things....So...anyone?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You could start by advertising in your area to see whom would be interested.
put a flier up in a local feed store ? Craigs list in the farm and garden section.?
Start with meeting people in a public place..


----------

